# Who Here?



## J4C8_GreenGo (May 19, 2013)

Hey. I just wanted to know, who here has kept, is keeping, or plans to keep any sort of crab in a species aquarium? So, basically: Who is a crab fanatic like me?! I could really use some help with getting hard to find info (or any info!) and getting hold of hard to find crabs. However, as I don't have a source of income, don't expect to sell me anything at this time. Lol.

I ALWAYS research my organisms thoroughly to make sure I know where it comes from and everything about it. This is because I like to try to replicate the natural habitat of the organism as much as possible to make it feel at home.

So, if there are any out there, please reply and let me know I'm not alone!


----------

